# 1995 Altima Problems



## zerobytegeek (Nov 17, 2008)

Hey whats up? I have run into a problem. My little brother was driving my car the other day, and as he was coming around the corner to our house, my 95 Altima died on him. Well, when we try to start it, you can hear it try to start but it just doesnt seem to want to. Someone suggested putting a new distributor in it. Any suggestions?


----------



## rod_88 (Jan 13, 2007)

check the fuel pump fuese.


----------



## zerobytegeek (Nov 17, 2008)

Well i have checked the fuel pump, it has fuel pressure going into the fuel rail, and it has spark. When the enging cranks it sounds like it wants to fire, but it just doesnt seem like it is.


----------



## zerobytegeek (Nov 17, 2008)

Well i finally found out what was wrong with it. When i had tried everything else, i ended up doing a compression test on the engine and found it to be around 30 psi. The manufacturers recommendation was to be around 150 so i put a teaspoon full of oil into each cylinder and raised the compression. Turns out in the end all it was were really bad piston rings.


----------



## chart91562 (Nov 30, 2008)

Did you hold the throttle open when you ran the test? If the throttle is closed compression will be low.


----------



## chart91562 (Nov 30, 2008)

Was the throttle open? Compression will be low if the throttle is closed


----------

